# Looking to retire in Kenya



## mina17 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi
I have visited Kenya and lived in other Africa countries.. Am considering retiring in Kenya . Can anyone give me information on property purchase? tax? visa issues, health care etc.. 

Thank you 

Mina


----------



## AZD (Sep 26, 2014)

Very good place. Property and visa fees depends. Health care expensive, when I was there last taxes (vat) was 16%, corporate tax was about 35%. Are you kenyan? Or other nationality? Recently security is an issue there.


----------

